
Reporter: Google successfully pressured me to take down critical story - dralley
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/reporter-google-successfully-pressured-me-to-take-down-critical-story/
======
Overtonwindow
A corporation pressuring journalists to write favorable coverage, and not
publishing harmful articles, is par for the course. Apple is famous for this,
and Google is no different. I don't think there's enough independence in tech
journalism, and journalists can get beholden to a company to maintain access,
advance notice and interaction with products and services, and overtime become
little more than a cheerleader. The tech media needs far more independence,
but until we break this dependency/playing favorites system we won't have it.

------
sctb
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15145176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15145176)

